# Logitech G27 oder Thrustmaster T300 RS



## toka1971 (14. Februar 2015)

Hallo PCGHLER,

ich denke momentan an den Kauf eines Lenkrades nach, da ich mir Assetto Corsa gekauft hab und sich dies mit der Tastatur nicht so wircklich gut spielen lässt.
In die engere Wahl habe ich die beiden genannten Typen genommen.

Auf Youtube gibt es zwar Zahlreiche Videos zu beiden aber einen richtigen Test mit Pro´s und Con´s konnte ich bisher nicht finden.
Daher sind all diejenigen unter euch nun gefragt mir Ihre Erfahrungen mit den Lenräder mitzuteilen, die ein solches besitzen oder eine entsprechende alternative anbieten können.
Ich möchte Asetto nicht unbedingt Wettbewerbsmäßig fahren sonder eher just for Fun mit der Option später etwas professioneller weiter zu machen.
Preislich möchte ich unter 300,00 € bleiben.

Das Logitech bekommt man derzeit in Elektrohandel für 222,00 €, das T300 RS in online Angebot grad für ca. 280,00 €.
Lezteres Angebot ist allerdings zeitlich begrenzt. Da müsste die Entscheidung also "zackzack" fallen, wenn ihr versteht 

Also dann, öegt mal los mit Tips und Antworten.


----------



## Erok (15. Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen 

bei den Preisvorstellungen, die ja schon mal sehr gut angelegt sind, würde ich Dir direkt zu einem Fanatec Lenkrad raten, welches später auch erweitert werden kann.

Hier empfiehlt sich das Fanatec Forza Motorsport Wheel Value Pack für 259,95 Euro :   Fanatec Gaming Configurator

Ist das letzte Komplett-Paket in der Liste. Die jeweils einzelnen Teile dazu kann man sich bei den Produkten selbst ansehen.

Gerade Assetto Corsa wurde für dieses Lenkrad entwickelt, und dagegen wirken sowohl das Logitech als auch das Thrustmaster wie Spielzeug 

Die Shifter brauch man nicht, die man dazu kaufen könnte, da Du Schaltwippen am Lenkrad hast   Kann es Dir nur empfehlen dieses Sahnestück von Lenkrad 

Greetz Erok


----------



## toka1971 (15. Februar 2015)

Hi Erok,

vielen Dank für Deinen Post. Die Lenkräder von Fanatec hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut, da ein Kumpel eines nutzt. Das Forza Wheel gefällt mir allerdings optisch nicht so recht und die Pedale haben bei meinem Kumpel den Geist aufgegeben. Nach grade mal 1nem Jahr. Da ist die Quali wohl nicht ganz so doll.


----------



## Erok (15. Februar 2015)

toka1971 schrieb:


> Hi Erok,
> 
> vielen Dank für Deinen Post. Die Lenkräder von Fanatec hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut, da ein Kumpel eines nutzt. Das Forza Wheel gefällt mir allerdings optisch nicht so recht und die Pedale haben bei meinem Kumpel den Geist aufgegeben. Nach grade mal 1nem Jahr. Da ist die Quali wohl nicht ganz so doll.




hi toka 

Die Optik sollte bei solcher Hardware eig keine Rolle spielen. Wichtig ist bei solch teuren Lenkrädern die Qualität. 

Und hier ist die Lenkung selbst den anderen genannten deutlich überlegen.

Daß die Pedale des Kumpels kaputt gingen, ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber nicht die Norm bei Fanatec. Ich nutze meine seit 3 Jahren, und gerade diese CSR, und sie sehen heute immernoch aus wie neu. Diese Pedale kannst Du übrigens verstellen von der Bremskraft, was Dir einen enormen Vorteil bringt gegenüber denen von Logitech z.B. 

Und die Pedale von Logitech kannst Du auch so nicht nach kaufen. Da müsstest Du das ganze Lenkrad-Set neu kaufen 

Greetz Erok


----------



## 1awd1 (16. Februar 2015)

Deutlich überlegen ist da gar nix. Die Lenkräder sind auf Augenhöhe, mit leichtem Vorteil fürs Thrustmaster. Würde ich in der Preisklasse was suchen, wäre meine aktuelle Wahl wohl nen T300 oder 500.


----------



## TundraGrad4 (16. Februar 2015)

Erok schrieb:


> hi toka
> 
> Die Optik sollte bei solcher Hardware eig keine Rolle spielen. Wichtig ist bei solch teuren Lenkrädern die Qualität.
> 
> ...



Ein Fanatec CSR ist sicher keinem t300rs, t500rs oder tx überlegen. Zur Qualität von Thrustmaster und Fanatec Produkten kann man nur sagen  ,dass man mit beiden Probleme bekommen kann oder auch mal ein defektes erwischen kann.  Bei den Pedalen kann man nur sagen ,dass die einfachen Fanatec CSR wohl etwas schlechter sind als die im Moment schwer zu bekommen T3PA Pedale von Thrustmaster. Desweitern würde ich sagen , dass die so hoch angepriesene "Load Cell" in den Fanatec CSR Elite und Clubsport Pedalen nicht ein unbedingtes muss ist. Bei Pedalen ist mindestens genauso wichtig wie gewohnt man sie ist und dass sie sich nicht so lasch treten wie z.B ein dirving force gt Bremspedal.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn in dieser Preisklasse würde ich zu einem t300rs raten und später vielleicht einmal t3pa Pedale hinzukaufen.  Also wie man sieht schließe ich mich 1awd1 an und hoffe das mein angeblicher Hass gegen Fanatec hier nicht gleich wieder zum Gespräch wird. Denn wie wir wissen macht jeder mit den Produkten andere Erfahrungen


----------



## Cooler Master (16. Februar 2015)

Hallo, 

ich würde danach entscheiden, ob du ein Kupplungspedal haben willst oder nicht. 

Gruß Justin


----------



## tsd560ti (16. Februar 2015)

Ich hab jetzt seit zwei Wochen nen G27 (vom DF GT -keine gehobenen Ansprüche) und finde das Lenkrad an sich ganz gut. Die Schaltwippen sind in Ordnung, Pedale passen auch ganz gut und sind schön dosierbar. Das Lenkrad an sich ist sehr schön mit Leder bezogen, ForceFeedback funktioniert recht leise aber es gibt beim schnellen lenken merkwürdige Knacklaute (von einer Feder oder so). Die Schaltung ist hingegen eher schwammig und man hat nur 6 Knöpfe am Lenkrad griffbereit.

Wenn du nur Rennspiele spielst, reicht vermutlich auch ein Lenkrad mit Schaltwippen gut aus und du kannst mehr in Qualität/bessere Eigenschaften investieren. Wenn du später auch OpenWorld-Spiele (TDU2, TheCrew...) oder Simulationen (ETS2) spielst, ist eine H-Schaltung mit Kupplung meist deutlich unterhaltsamer.


----------



## Kerkilabro (16. Februar 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt seit zwei Wochen nen G27 (vom DF GT -keine gehobenen Ansprüche) und finde das Lenkrad an sich ganz gut. Die Schaltwippen sind in Ordnung, Pedale passen auch ganz gut und sind schön dosierbar. Das Lenkrad an sich ist sehr schön mit Leder bezogen, ForceFeedback funktioniert recht leise aber es gibt beim schnellen lenken merkwürdige Knacklaute (von einer Feder oder so). Die Schaltung ist hingegen eher schwammig und man hat nur 6 Knöpfe am Lenkrad griffbereit.
> 
> Wenn du nur Rennspiele spielst, reicht vermutlich auch ein Lenkrad mit Schaltwippen gut aus und du kannst mehr in Qualität/bessere Eigenschaften investieren. Wenn du später auch OpenWorld-Spiele (TDU2, TheCrew...) oder Simulationen (ETS2) spielst, ist eine H-Schaltung mit Kupplung meist deutlich unterhaltsamer.



Die Knackgeräusche kommen von dem Encoder, der ist aus Plastik! Den kann man aber durch einen aus Metall ersetzen! 
Da es 3 Unterschiedliche G2X gibt muss man vorher nachsehen welche art von Encoder man denn nun hat. Der sollte aber auf jeden Fall durch diesen ersetzt werden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jafJonDnrWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 1awd1 (17. Februar 2015)

Das gesamte G27 ist aus Plastik und fängt mit der Zeit an zu knacken und klappern.


----------



## TundraGrad4 (17. Februar 2015)

Des größte Problem am g25/27 sind wohl eher die Plastikzahnräder.


----------



## toka1971 (17. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank euch allen für die Antworten . Nach langem hin und her überlegen, hab ich mich entschlossen noch ein weilchen zu sparen und mir dann doch etwas besseres zu Kaufen. In die auswahl werden dann wohl wieder Fanatec und Thrustmaster kommen.


----------

